# NOTD May 20 2010



## lolaB (May 21, 2010)

Taking a break from Shrek.






No flash






Flash






Wet n Wild Private Viewing


----------



## AudreyNola (May 21, 2010)

Pretty pink! Is Wet 'N Wild polish any good?


----------



## Bec688 (May 21, 2010)

That's a gorgeous colour, love it!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 21, 2010)

It does look pretty. I don't like WnW polishes. They chip/flake within 2 days on me.


----------



## lolaB (May 21, 2010)

I only have a few of the newer WnW polishes (megalast and craze), but they've all applied well and lasted 3-4 days with no chipping or obvious tipwear for me with a topcoat. I'd use them more often if the brush weren't so short and stubby.


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 3, 2010)

Lola that's a great color. It looks similar to OPIs Barefoot in Barcelona. Is it?


----------



## lolaB (Jun 5, 2010)

They're similar, but BiB is a bit darker and has more brown in it.


----------

